# Low amniotic fluid index at 19 weeks



## Snowdragon

Hello I'm looking for some info about this from real people who have experianced it or know about it.
I had my anomaly scan at 19 weeks and the found my afi to only be 7. No other abnormalities were seen at this stage and the consultant did see 2 kidneys. It was hard for them to see everything with the reduced fluid.
I've read on the Internet that drinking more can help increase it but then I've also found articles saying this only helps in the third trimester.
I'm in limbo till my next scan Tuesday and don't know what to think or do.


----------



## HopefulMi

It could be nothing, baby just might have had a drink but not weed.

My fluid was low at 20 weeks but then normal at 21 weeks. It then got lower until kidneys were echogenic at 28 weeks and it turned out Ellie had polycystic kidney disease. This is really rare, my husband and I are carriers. However, like I said, this is highly unlikely.

Chances are fluid will be fine at next scan xxx


----------



## peagarden

I think it depends on if you are leaking fluid or not. If you are I think they put you on bedrest and get you to drink loads. If not then they will keep an eye on it. Good luck x


----------



## _Lexi_

I was found to have low fluid at 22 weeks after going in with reduced movement. I ended up going into hospital every other day for scans and heart rate traces. I didn't find drinking more helped, others say it does. Guess its different for everyone. By the time Joshua was delivered by c section at 34 weeks 3 of the pockets were empty and the last had 1cm of fluid. Which is why they chose to deliver as it was affecting his growth as well. Sadly Joshua passed at 13 hours, they think he had a rare genetic syndrome. 

If you're leaking fluid they normally recommend bed rest. If its still low at your next scan, or dropping, I imagine they'll get you in for more scans at regular intervals to see what's happening. After being through the 1st, 2nd and 3rd tri forums, I remember a lot of cases of low fluid. 9 times out of 10 everything was fine by the next scan so try not to worry too much xx


----------



## Snowdragon

Thank you ladies.
I'm not leaking any fluid that I'm aware of and I have been trying to pay attention to be sure.
I'm so sorry lexi but thank you for sharing your angels story.
I don't have much movement really so that concernes me even tho I know the hearts beating away. 
May I ask how low your waters were and if you know at what level a baby can survive and gain some good lung function? X


----------



## HopefulMi

I think it becomes serious when there is less than 5 cm x


----------



## TrustAllah

Hi hun, hope ur scan went well. Just wana let u knw that i went thru hell last year wen i actually broke my waters at 17 weeks and my baby had no water round her at all. I was constantly leaking and did so for 13 weeks. Drs told me there was no hope for my baby and that she wont have anynlungs due to the time at which i lost the water because thats when lungs start to develop. However my babys heart was always beating and i could always feel her hiccups. She was born at 29 weeks and fought for her life and with Gods will MADE IT! she has a fantastic pair of lungs! so jus dont worry urself over what negative studf anyone says. And as u r not leaking thats defo a big poistive. I wish you luck and i hope this has helped. Remember, where thers life thers hope...


----------



## Snowdragon

Thanks for the positive story trustallah.
My scan still showed low amniotic fluid but the consultant still didn't see any abnormality with the baby so they are going to keep an eye on the growth and fluid.
I have another scan booked for 2 weeks. He has put the largest pool as 50mm on my notes rather than an AFI index like last time.
I asked about lung function and he said as long as baby has some fluid it would be fine x


----------



## HopefulMi

Keep us updated x


----------



## sequeena

Have you been officially diagnosed with Oligohydramnios now? I wouldn't worry too much lovely :hugs: my waters broke at 14 weeks and my AFI was 1.3cm. It hovered usually at 3cm but there were rare instances when it got to 12cm!

They only measure the 4 corners of the womb for amniotic fluid, there may be a large pocket in the middle that you don't know about. Rest and drink plenty of fluids, but try not to be too worried. I would say 7cm is pretty good as where I live 8cm is considered borderline Oligoydramnios. Baby is obviously able to wee and replenish the fluid.

Hope your next scan goes well, your doctor should keep a close eye on you know which is a good thing :)


----------



## Snowdragon

I'm not sure hun, the consultant isn't even that concerned and even said if he had seen yesterday's scan first he wouldn't have been as worried as he was.
I don't even think he measured all 4 quadrants yesterday, it was just the one 50mm he measured so I think my AFI could actually be above 7 now.
He did say it was hard to do the AFI at 20 weeks tho so that could be why.
I'll update you all after my next scan x


----------



## nervous mom

Hello, 

In my first trimester I had mild bleeding throughtout, and in now during 16th week scan the AFI is 6... have been advised to drink lots of fluids and am on complete bed rest... anybody with any experience... ??? Its been quiet emotional for me throughout...


----------



## Snowdragon

I had a scan today to asses growth and the afi and I'm very happy to report the afi is now 14.7cm so is within normal range.
I've got another scan booked for 4 weeks to check everything is still going in the right direction.

I will post an update after I have this scan x


----------



## rebeccalouise

hey hun, I know you're probably worried as it's only natural but it could be nothing! I've had two scans done saying that I have low fluids, then today they were back up to normal levels again :) x


----------



## Snowdragon

Just thought I'd post an update as I haven't for a while.
I'm now 29 weeks pregnant and at my last scan on tuesday the fluid was normal. I'm not getting my hopes up about it staying this way as its been normal before only to drop back down at my scan 4 weeks later.
The consultant is keeping a close eye on the fluid level and growth as the AC measurement has dipped a bit and this can be a sign of slowed growth.
I've also been told I'm been induced at 37/38 weeks as they don't want to leave the baby in to long with how long the fluid has been reduced.


----------



## Snowdragon

Just another update on my fluid for anyone whos been following this.
Today my afi is 8.9cm so is boarderline normal. Growth has inproved and is back in line with where it's been all along. The estimated weight is 3lb 14oz so growing nicely.
Will be having another scan in 3 weeks and the plan is still to induce at 37/38 weeks.


----------



## sequeena

Great news :) My AFI dropped back to 3cm at 32 weeks then shot up to 15cm! Then down again. You're in the last stretch now, won't be along until baby is here x


----------



## Snowdragon

Just thought I'd post an update.
Afi is still within normal range and growth is still perfect.
That's 5 weeks I've had a normal afi now and I'm feeling more positive than ever.
I'm booked to be induced on the 14th of August at 38 weeks and have another scan on the 31st of July so will post another update then.


----------



## Snowdragon

Just thought I'd update with a very positive outcome.
Our baby was born yesterday at 38+1 and is absolutely perfect, no affects from low fluid and no reason why it was low found.
I was induced to be safe but it just goes to show that a low afi dise not always have a sad ending x


----------



## sequeena

Fabulous news, congrats :)

I had low afi with my son too. Hope this helps comfort someone in the future x


----------



## Taylah

Congrats Hun, well done xx


----------

